# Medicion de Voltaje y corriente en paneles solares y bateria



## zague (Ene 31, 2007)

Que tal todos!!!
Estoy en un laboratorio de Energías Alternas y tenemos un problema muy importante que no nos permite medir correctamente Voltaje y corriente. Les Platico:
Los paneles alimentan un banco de baterías que por lo general tienen un voltaje entre terminales que va de 46VDC a 60VDC. Necesitamos medir la corriente que entra a las baterías, así como la que sale de las baterías hacia las cargas. El datalogger es un CR10X de campbell que acepta +-2.5Vdc en sus entradas.
Para medir voltaje, utilizamos un divisor de voltaje y unos seguidores de voltaje, todo para mantener el rango de medicion dentro de los +-2.5VDC que acepta el datalogger.
Para medir corriente usamos un censor BBP-150 de la marca Bell que tiene una salida de +-6VDC. De igual manera usamos un potenciómetro para reducir el rango de salida del censor de acuerdo a la entrada del datalogger.
El problema que tenemos está en la lectura de corriente, principalmente negativa, ya que la salida se desajusta según los valores calculados en una tabla.
por otro lado, parte del problema creo que radica en que la terminal negativa de las baterías se hace común con la tierra de la fuente que alimenta los operacionales y el censor de corriente, ya que si medimos únicamente la corriente sin hacer comun la terminal neativa y la tierra, la salida del censor al CR10X es perfectamente lineal y totalmente de acuerdo con la tabla. Alguien tiene idea de como puedo solucionar este problema? Algún truco, consejo etc será bien recibido
Gracias por leer este testamento.
Adjunto el circuito de medición de voltaje. El de corriente es similar, solo en vez de tener las baterías tenemos la salida vdc del censor y su referencia que se une a la terminal negativa de baterías.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Ene 31, 2007)

si nos haces un diagrama del circuito te entenderiamos mejor,

el datalogger es el equipo que sensa los eventos de energia  y despues se envia al PC o estoy equivocado ?

mandanos escaneado un diagrama electrico asi sea papel y lapiz.

chau


----------



## Aristides (Ene 31, 2007)

""El problema que tenemos está en la lectura de corriente, principalmente negativa, ya que la salida se desajusta según los valores calculados en una tabla.""

Para medir la corriente de las baterías, incluso el sentido de la corriente (carga/descarga), es necesario poner en serie con dicha corriente, una resistencia de carga de muy pequeño valor y leer con un ADC el valor de la tensión, este valor representa la corriente que ingresa/egresa de las baterías.


----------



## zague (Ene 31, 2007)

Que tal chavo!!

Aquí te mando el diagrama. Ojala pueda verse bien, es un archivo jpg. Avísame si no se ve bien pa que te lo mande por correo o haga algo al respecto.

Gracias por las respuestas


----------



## zague (Ene 31, 2007)

mmmm
no
desgraciadamente no se aprecia el dibujo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 1, 2007)

Un solucion simple es utilizar un juego de amplificador, uno como inversor y el otro como no inversor y con un 4066 (interruptor electronico) y un comparador conmutar de operacional, con este sencillo metodo no pierdes resolucion, aunque pueda existir una pequeña zona de inestabilidad de cruze que se puede solucionar por una cierta histeresis.
Tanto el montaje inversor como no inversos es importante utilizar valores de las resistencias altas para evitar la influencia de la resistencia del 4066


Otra forma es añadir con un operacional en forma sumador una tension de ofset por ejemplo de 2.5V, despues el software debera restarlo.


Otra solucion es utilizar un ICL7660 (si no me equivoco) para generar una tension negativa para alimentar los OPAM.


----------



## zague (Feb 1, 2007)

Estuve investigando algunos modelos y me encontré con el tema del aislamiento galvánico entre la etapa de potencia y la de adquisición de datos. Mencionan los amplificador de aislamiento. ¿Alguien sabe algo del tema?


----------

